# Klassenstruktur



## Bananabert (6. Feb 2013)

Nabend Community,

ich wusste nicht ganz wohin mit diesem Thread, aber da es mitunter Spieleprogrammierung ist und irgendwie nicht wirklich in die anderen Themen passte, hab ich Ihn hier aufgemacht.

Es geht darum, ich weiß nicht ganz wie ich meine Klassenstruktur aufbauen soll, nicht komplett, sondern einen Part.
Es gibt ein UniversumObject dieses hat eine Liste mit _n_GalaxyObjecten, jedes GalaxyObject hat eine Liste mit _n_PlanetObjecten und jeder Planet hat eine Liste mit _n_GebäudeObjecten.
Und nun kommt ein Spieler/AI und baut irgendwas, dadurch wird ein Planet geupdatet.
Meine Frage ist, anstatt von UniversumObject nach PlanetObject funktionen zu erstellen die alle Listen updaten, gibt es da eine _einfachere_ Lösung ?

LG Bananabert


----------



## nillehammer (6. Feb 2013)

Du musst die Listen und die Container nicht updaten. Wenn du auf einer Welt ein Haus baust (also zur Liste addest) und danach von Universum über Galaxy zur Welt navigierst, siehst Du die Änderung. In den Listen werden keine Werte gespeichert, sondern Referenzen.


----------



## Bananabert (6. Feb 2013)

Nabend nillehammer, 

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. DAS macht natürlich vieles einfacher .
Tjaja, diese einfachen newbie Denkfehler 

LG Bananabert


----------

